# Bild in Ebene verschieben...



## bigfella (28. Juli 2003)

hi..mach grad folgendes tutorial...
http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/ebenmasken2/
da müssen sie die bilder in jeweils einer ebene befinden..
bin erst anfänger..deshalb wollt ich mal fragen wie ich das mach...


danke leute


----------



## zirag (28. Juli 2003)

Hi BigFella 
also du musst in der EbenenPalette auf den Notizblock ( links neben dem Mülleimer ) somit erstellst du eine neue Ebene und dann fügste das Bild ein was du da reinhaben willst und es hat eine eigene Ebene


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2003)

Btw:
Per Drag&Drop wird automatisch eine neue Ebene erstellt, mit dem Befehl Einfügen (STRG+V) jedoch nicht


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bigfella _
> *da müssen sie die bilder in jeweils einer ebene befinden..
> *



Um zwei Ebenen miteinander zu verbinden (Strg + E). Das reduziert die aktuelle und die darunter liegende Ebene zu einer.


----------



## nanda (29. Juli 2003)

@commander
Wer will denn hier verbinden?



> bilder in jeweils einer ebene



Die Betonung liegt auf jeweils. Also nix von wegen verbinden. Okay, bei der Uhrzeit sei Dir verziehen.


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Juli 2003)

Hmm,

hab mir nur den Post durchgelesen. Mit der Zeit lässt man halt die Tutorials links liegen. Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie muss ich ja IKEA in den Posts toppen


----------



## bigfella (29. Juli 2003)

to zirag:

wenn ich ne neue ebene hinzugefügt hab...wie bekomm ich da das bild rein??
das ist die frage???ich schaff das nicht..


----------



## BSE Royal (29. Juli 2003)

Mache es doch einfach wie bereits beschrieben mit Drag+Drop.

Du öffnest beide Bilder in einem eigenen fenster und ziehst aus dem einen Bild die Ebene mit dem Motiv aus der Ebenenpalette in das Fenster mit dem anderen Bild.

Schon hast du zwei Ebenen und Beide Bilder in einer Datei!

Gruß, BSE!

P.S: Für die Grundlagen zu Photoshop schau doch mal auf http://www.photozauber.de
Im Bereich Praxis:Grundlagen findest du da ein Dokument, das dir sicherlich hilft! :=


----------



## bigfella (30. Juli 2003)

also anscheinend stell ich mich wirklich so sau dumm an...

also hab jetzt mein fenster offen für das ich ne homepage gestalten will.
jetzt hab ich das bild geöffnet..
über "datei-Öffnen".
jetzt hat beides n eigenes fenster..
wenn ich nun das bild auf eine neue ebene der hp palette klicke, geht das ja net..
weil ja dann nur die palette des bildes aktiv ist..
versteht ihr???
wie mach ich das=??


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Juli 2003)

Du hast also diese beiden Fenster nebeneinander. Nun wählst du das Verschiebungswerkzeug (V) aus. Jetzt ziehst du dein Bild in das andere Fenster. Du siehst wie sich der Cursor in den windowstypischen Pfeil mit Pluszeichen verwandelt. Nun lässt du die Maustaste los und das Bild befindet sich in einer neuen Ebene in deinem "Hompage-Fenster". Das ganze verhält sich nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie z.B. im Explorer. Ganz einfach per Drag&Drop


----------



## BSE Royal (30. Juli 2003)

Du klickst einfach bei EINEM Bild in die Ebenenpalette, hältst die Maustaste gedrückt und ziehst dann die Ebene in die Arbeitsfläche des anderen Bildes- das wird dann schon automatisch aktiv.

Das klappt 100%.
Einziger Haken könnte sein, das ein Bild im indizierten Modus ist, dann gehts nicht mir verschieben. Dann solltest du über Bild:Modus in den RGB Modus wechseln!

Gruß, BSE!


----------

